# Bayside Brewers Oktoberfest 2013 - Early notice



## WarmBeer (22/6/13)

Just an early warning for all you lager brewers that the Bayside Brewers annual Oktoberfest competition is coming up on the 19th of October.

This should give you plenty of time to brew and lager your German-style beers.

Good luck, and get brewing.


----------



## mialee (6/7/13)

Second reminder..


----------



## fcmcg (17/9/13)

Will there be a club day on Sunday the 20th of October ?
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## bullsneck (17/9/13)

Yes Ferg. Public Day is on the Sunday.

I can't make it this year. Spewing!


----------



## WarmBeer (17/9/13)

bullsneck said:


> Yes Ferg. Public Day is on the Sunday.
> 
> I can't make it this year. Spewing!


I can.

Spewing will be reserved for either late Sat night, or early Sunday morning.


----------



## fcmcg (17/9/13)

Bugger...we need to send you guys a notice to let you know that third Sunday of the month is ALWAYS when Westgate meet...and we have a comp on this day , so I'm not sure how many Westgaters will be there Sunday....might get a couple there on Sat to judge etc....


----------



## Grainer (26/9/13)

Been looking at joining this club for a while any info?


----------



## Black n Tan (26/9/13)

Do you mean Westgate Brewers?


----------



## itguy1953 (26/9/13)

Grainer said:


> Been looking at joining this club for a while any info?


----------



## itguy1953 (26/9/13)

If you mean Bayside PM me with your email address. I will send you details and latest newsletter.


----------



## Black n Tan (26/9/13)

if you mean Westgate Brewers PM Fergthebrewer (above)


----------



## mialee (28/9/13)

There's plenty of activities on this next month so it's only fitting that you plan ahead..
Those that have been to our Oktoberfest before will know the great value we offer and we always strive to improve on previous years.
There will once again be an assortment of potted hop plants to purchase - Cluster, Chinook, Cascade, Pride and anything else club members throw our way, so just another incentive to come along for what is always an entertaining day and don't forget to dress appropriately as we'll hand out a few gifts and who knows you might just make it onto next years promo poster..


----------



## manticle (28/9/13)

I bet neither of them are there.


----------



## bullsneck (28/9/13)

manticle said:


> I bet neither of them are there.


Will you be there?


----------



## manticle (29/9/13)

That would be one way of getting me down.

Not sure at this point.

Some members of the club might be heading down and I've put my hand up to judge at each comp in this recent calendar but I'll have to see closer to the date. Things have been getting very busy of late and the next futsal season will probably have started up (we play sunday eve).


----------



## markjd (29/9/13)

Two girls one stein... I'd watch that.


----------



## manticle (9/10/13)

What's the entry details (cut-offs, drop offs etc)?

Couldn't see them on the poster anywhere.


----------



## itguy1953 (9/10/13)

Cutoff this Saturday. 

Keg king, Boronia are drop offs near you.


----------



## manticle (9/10/13)

Thanks Barry. Entry form on your website I am presuming.


----------



## manticle (9/10/13)

Got it

http://baysidebrewers.org.au/blogpicts/2012entry.pdf


----------



## itguy1953 (16/10/13)

Bump. The comp is on Saturday. Public day on Sunday. $25 gets you 10 German beers. A great day.


----------



## itguy1953 (16/10/13)

Comp is on this Saturday. 

Public day is on Sunday. $25 gets you 10 top class German beers from some of Victorias best brewers.


----------



## mialee (18/10/13)

Slightly more beers being served on the day than what has previously been advertised.
The list as it stands as of this moment are:
Hefeweizen - Dunkleweizen - Weizenbock - AltBier (North German) - AltBier (Dusseldorf) - Kolsch - German Pilsner - Dortmunder Export - Munich Helles
Schwarzbier - Munich Dunkel - Vienna Lager - Oktoberfest/Marzen - Maibock - Traditional Bock - Dopplebock and Cider.


----------



## Grainer (19/10/13)

Going to come along to scope it out as a club to join


----------



## WarmBeer (19/10/13)

Come have a chat. I'll be the guy in the black Bayside Brewers shirt


----------



## Yob (19/10/13)

look for the guy wat is dead sexy... that be WB..


----------



## Grainer (19/10/13)

Grrr


----------



## itguy1953 (22/10/13)

Results out tomorrow night. Comp organiser has been ill. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Yob (22/10/13)

Photos!! We need photo's of Warmbeer in his lederhosen!!


----------



## Truman42 (22/10/13)

I didnt get there until just before 3 pm. so missed him in his lederhosen as he must have changed by then. Top day though and some great beers. The missus even enjoyed the variety of beers on offer.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/10/13)

Dammit, secret's out.

Can no longer claim I physically resemble my avatar. Bite my fleshy, hairy, ass.


----------



## Truman42 (22/10/13)

WarmBeer said:


> Dammit, secret's out.
> 
> Can no longer claim I physically resemble my avatar. Bite my fleshy, hairy, ass.


Umm..yes you can. You actually look like your avatar.


----------



## Grainer (22/10/13)

Had a blast Good day out.. just waiting on the club details


----------



## bullsneck (22/10/13)

Truman said:


> Umm..yes you can. You actually look like your avatar.


Truman, you silly git! He's intront of the stainless silo, not the actual silo!


----------



## WarmBeer (22/10/13)

Umm..yes you can. You actually look like your avatar.

The _real_ Bender thrives on the consumption of excess alcohol. Me, I was suffering from it. Badly.


----------



## Yob (22/10/13)

I have it on good information that the hat hides the antenna...


----------

